
Create Genuine Connections with the People Who Make Failure Impossible - nileshd
http://zenhabits.net/genuine/
======
biscarch
I actually had a conversation about emergent behavior with a friend the other
night.

He stated that he had started doing things he didn't necessarily agree with
and wondered how these behaviors could have become habits.

One potential explanation was that you are the sum of the people you have your
five closest interactions with, over time. So your five people in any given
situation are likely different from other situations and the average of all of
your five person cliques are what effect your behaviors when you aren't
actively cultivating them.

The person (actually people) I live with has actually become a daily toxic
influence, so as a last resort I'm making the environment switch (moving to
San Francisco) to attempt to generate a better environment.

